# For a great cause



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Guys,
It's been awhile since I posted anything here. I recieved an email from a friend about this project. I know we are all hurting financially in this business but I think we can all stand to help out one or even a few of our troop's spouses while their deployed fighting for our freedoms!
Check out this website and think about volunteering a little time.
Thanks,
Frank

ProjectEvergreen


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

There's already a few threads on this, including this sticky http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=103399

Alot of us have joined before snowfall began.


----------

